# flow bindings



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with Flow bindings? 

The majority of reviews from Dogfunk and other sites say that they suck. My buddy still isn't convinced and is willing to take his chances with getting Flow's. 

He likes the idea of strapping in quick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

*flow?*

okay well, heres the thing. i rode flows last season, NXT AT. well, i liked them, until they started to break. a lot of things broke and i was always going to to get them fixed. the straps snapped, the bolts that hold the straps to the actual bindings broke. real pain in the ass. but, the few things i do like about them is, they are easy, light, and they feel good too. so, maybe it was just my style of hard riding that broke them. but really, you can go with flow, ride, burton (maybe not burton), or any other binding. it all depends on your needs. so, i suggest you go out to the board shop, strap them on, and see what you think. some people just like things more than others. so i can't tell you to get them or not, but this year i am sticking to ratchet, (ride beta ) so, whatever you think is best for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

*I LOVE my Flows! But there is a down side... If you dont get the fit right the will destroy your boots and they SUCK for pow days. Other then that, I would recommend anyone getting them. They are awesome with just hoping off the lift and sticking your boot in, you dont have to stop or sit down and your butt isnt wet by the end of the day.

P.S. Nothing broke on mine and I would have to say I rode 180/200 days last season. But my base plate did give me some problems, I had to re-tighten it all the time.​*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

i tried them and they are easy to get into but I just prefer standard strap bindings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

After lots of research I've come to the conclusion that people love their Flows, but hate that they break all the time. This is definitely a common complaint. According to the majority of Flow users, the craftsmanship and durability of the bindings is lacking. 

Seems to me that the convenience of saving 20 seconds at the top of the hill is not worth giving up the piece of mind of knowing your bindings will hold up to the bottom of the hill.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

My friend bought flows last season. He went up for a week and his base plate snapped on him. He told me he's never getting flows again. I personally tried them, and I wasn't a big fan at all. I like the traditional strap in bindings more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

okay so what do you ride? park? pow? and how heavy are you? they can't stand up to a rider who is 150 pounds plus gear and park. flow bindings suck balls, except for their boards. the flow quantum is the shit for going big and pipe.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI the first year NXT series had some issues because the dipshits in China switched up materials without telling the designers. This caused the ladders and the pods to break. Last season it was completely fixed.

Flows don't change the speed of strapping in at all. I've ridden regular straps and flows you're talking seconds nothing more there. In deep pow they fucking suck to get into thats pretty much a given. The response is completely different than a traditional binding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine have killed my boots. Pulling the plate up and down grabs the back of my boots and has slowly started ripping the tread off my boot. This is using the largest flows you can get...

They are a bit of a pain to tweak on the slope.. 

Mine have never broken.. But I have only put them through about 30 days.

I also had a nasty spill on a icy steepish run, landed on my back and the right binding bit the snow and it pulled the lever open releasing my boot. Not that handy having a loose board when sliding on your ass.

They are ok, but I wont be getting them again and will using them as a backup now.


----------



## fluffy (Jan 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI the first year NXT series had some issues because the dipshits in China switched up materials without telling the designers. This caused the ladders and the pods to break. Last season it was completely fixed.
> 
> Flows don't change the speed of strapping in at all. I've ridden regular straps and flows you're talking seconds nothing more there. In deep pow they fucking suck to get into thats pretty much a given. The response is completely different than a traditional binding.


Hi!

I was curious and hoping you could help. I came across your post re chinese manufacturers and flow bindings. I have been trying to research and find which manufacturer in China dealt with flow? Anyone know??


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a 5yr old thread. The info back then may be different from now.


----------



## fluffy (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes. I wanted to know which companies were used back then, if possible. They may, or may not be the same manufacturers now...

Thanks


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

The story of flows is a long one.


They have a lot of appeal in the beginner market, and to people who aren't afraid of gimmicks. Just like step-ins of yesteryear, they offer convenience, and "easy of entry" and blah blah blah blah.


Flow has come a long way. There are good riders on them. Their pro riders used to not even rider their product, now a couple of them do. A few still can be caught lurking in traditional strap bindings.


Overall, the nature of the issue is simple: They're bindings you slip your feet into. They have to be loose enough be design to let you foot slip in, which of course doesn't result in a tight fit. To fix this, Flow started offering ratchet strips on their bindings, but at that point you've just got strap bindings really.

In the end... they're just not a solid performance product. People have good luck in the beginner in intermediate skill levels with them, but as you get even moderately advanced, the gimmick starts holding you back. Sure, there are good riders on flows... but here's a video of a kid on a kmart snowboard.

So there's people who can make K-mart boads and flow bindings work... doesn't mean they're a quality product.


----------

